# Just had an Irritating Experience



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know how some of you do this gig. So I got an order from a BBQ and had to park in a red zone. This is San Francisco. You can't get parking 90 percent of the time. Traffic was big time so I wasn't about to double park. I got the order. Big order of beans, burger, mac and cheese, and some other things. Total order was 82 bucks. But I only got paid 5 bucks.

So I put all this food in 2 bags. Take it to the home. I can't find the address. Apparently I had to walk past in alley between these 2 Victorian houses. But before I called and found it, I went up the stairs of 3 other homes thinking it was the building. It was very dark so I couldn't tell. I thought I reached the destination but discovered it was the wrong home and a real old lady looked confused as she looked out the window. On the way down, I tripped down the stairs with a big order of beans. I don't know what happened to the food, but I could have been badly hurt.

So after about 10 minutes of trying to find which building it was I finally call and walk through the narrow alley. Then after delivering the food, I walk back to my car and this guy is really angry with me and starts swearing because I parked in his driveway. He told me that because of me he couldn't get out. Then he saw my Lyft AMP and used profanity.

This is what happens in this gig. I parked in his driveway because people me, near Diversadaro there ain't anywhere else to park. I thought I would be back in a minute. Although, maybe I could have doubled parked. But the point is, there's a lot of tricky problems with this gig.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I really think you need to work a desk job instead of doing food and package deliveries.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, most people here don't live in San Francisco.

With UberEATS if I have any trouble at all I text the customer, they are usually helpful or will try to work with me somehow.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The OP didn't say whether it was Eats or other food deliveries. By now Eats should be all curbside deliveries. If the customer doesn't know that, inform them.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

I read $5 delivery and automatically assumed it was EATS haha.

Doubt a curbside delivery would have helped since he still would have to know to go down the alleyway.

To answer the OPs question, most people wouldn't put up with that for $5 anywhere.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> The OP didn't say whether it was Eats or other food deliveries. By now Eats should be all curbside deliveries. If the customer doesn't know that, inform them.


Caviar


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

"I want to do GH as a side hustle."Customer at Wild Wings. Lolz too many ants in Chicagoland.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> "I want to do GH as a side hustle."Customer at Wild Wings. Lolz too many ants in Chicagoland.


The race to the bottom continues!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

> *Just had an Irritating Experience*


When I read the title of this thread and who it was by, a horrific image of colonic irrigation came to mind. Morbid curiosity made me click. Very relieved that it is not about that.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't know how some of you do this gig. So I got an order from a BBQ and had to park in a red zone. This is San Francisco. You can't get parking 90 percent of the time. Traffic was big time so I wasn't about to double park. I got the order. Big order of beans, burger, mac and cheese, and some other things. Total order was 82 bucks. But I only got paid 5 bucks.
> 
> So I put all this food in 2 bags. Take it to the home. I can't find the address. Apparently I had to walk past in alley between these 2 Victorian houses. But before I called and found it, I went up the stairs of 3 other homes thinking it was the building. It was very dark so I couldn't tell. I thought I reached the destination but discovered it was the wrong home and a real old lady looked confused as she looked out the window. On the way down, I tripped down the stairs with a big order of beans. I don't know what happened to the food, but I could have been badly hurt.
> 
> ...


Murphy's law.. Anything that can go wrong goes wrong. It was wrong to park in someone's driveway. Regardless.


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

effertx2....$3 something would let you know for sure it was eats!


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

do it in Fremont instead or tri-city


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

well next time try contact the costumer before even go out the vehicle when you arrive.. always helpful


----------

